# Question about blanks



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Research question, what are yalls favorite blanks, that don't cost an arm and a leg but still do a great job at handling fish? I'm wanting to build a few exclusively for trout and or reds, so mainly medium light to medium heavy fast or extra fast.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I would go to FTU and talk to their sales reps. Danny and Joe went to China and have been getting the Chinese to build their blanks. I have used a few, and for whatever it is worth, they are as good as anything else out there priced similarly, and in some cases for a lot more. The FTU blanks aren't going to cost you an arm and a leg putting one together.

Now: if you are a professional bass angler, you WILL be able to tell the difference; but I would offer that for the overwhelming rest of us, not so much.

Flak jacket on, guys... flame away!


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Rainshadow/Batson Enterprise blanks are very good for the money. Plus if you need info and call Batson you get to talk to one of the Batsons then self and they have been very informative for me.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Doubless, I don't think you'll get any flak from the guys on here about asian blanks. My latest Rainshadow said Korea. MHX, China. As long as the quality is there...not ALL asian blanks are built to the same standards.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Batson. Go to FTU or give Lance at Swampland a call and pick up a couple of SP842's.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

If you're building on a budget but want a great blank, try the Batson CB70M. For only $36, you can't go wrong. I get mine from Rossco's Outdoors in Clute, but i'm sure FTU has them as well.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

There are some good blanks coming out of China, Korea and Japan with medium grade IM graphite (IM6, IM7) for about $40 to $50 and the higher end IM to HM going for around $70 to $120, with the higher end HM (IM8+) at $150 to $280. These would include Phenix, Batson, FTU, MHX and many others. The main difference in these blanks is the tube wall thickness and weight. The thinner walled higher modulus blanks are lighter and cost more, also Japanese Toray graphite cost a little more. The problem with Asian blanks is quality control (this is a problem in all manufacturing) which has gotten a lot better in the last few years. 

Blanks being made in the USA include G. Loomis (no longer available due to Shimano), North Fork, St Croix, Sage, United Composites and a few others. The pricing and construction are similar to the Asian made up to the HM where the American made blanks can exceed $400. For the most part fibers and resins were developed and manufactured here along with construction process. New development/growth (last 20 years) in Asia in chemical manufacturing has allowed their market to grow and compete with ours. The good thing about this is that two distinctly different construction, fiber and resin systems are developing somewhat apart from each other giving us as a consumer more choices and leading to new and more development due to this competition.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with all of this good advice. IP842 and 843s from Batson, i've gotten them on sale for $40, and they are great. I've built quite a few now. Same with grips and guides, even less expensive components (stainless frames, hardloy or aluminum oxide derivative rings) make great rods. 

Keep an eye out for sales though. FTU has sales ~2/year (Jan and summer, also during big product show in spring sometimes) where lots of things are on clearance, plus another 15% off. Get components and blanks then, to last you until the next sale. Getbit also has deals in email blasts. Mudhole too, but they tend to require a pretty big order for it to be worthwhile. I have very rarely ever paid sticker for blanks. Last one i got, at FTU, that i am building now, was a calstar grafighter 50-130 marked down 30%, and then marked down another 15% on a storewide sale! 
But, you need to get started, so get you a nice trout blank for $40 and go for it.
Jim


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Batson Rainshadow revelation which is a IM7
or
MHX

Iv used a few of each with no problems.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the advice, I'm definitely keeping all this in mind. I spoke to the sales manager (Ryan) at Batson, and was blown away at their level of professionalism, and willingness to help! Batson seems like a company I want to support, I have not heard anything negative about them, and the phone call earlier really impressed me! I plan on going with the rain shadow 843 for my first build, either rx7 or rx6 (depending on the deal Lance at swampland will give me at the fishing show Haha) ! I really appreciate all the great info, threads, and advice on this rod building forum, and will post a customary "my first build" thread after I get it done (hopefully in the next week or so depending on when I get the blank and components).


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

For Batson blanks I use Lance at swampland, rodroom. com or Utmost Enterprises they are all very good. Utmost is just down the street from Batson enterprise and they are family with the Batsons if it's not in stock they can get it quickly.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

I went with the ip842, from Lance, siscokid was nice enough to sell me one of his, it's a beautiful custom blue, and from what I can tell a custom power. I heard Lance say he had them custom painted, but didn't know these were special actions, seems a bit stiffer than the normal 842, will make a great corky rod, can't wait to start building on it! I have a bunch of practicing to do, I want this one to be special since it's my first, but I'm not expecting too much Haha! I will definitely. Post some pics soon enough!


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've built a few rods and Batson /Rainshadow is definitely the best bang for the buck! MHX I've heard is another good value but have not personally tried them. Hope your build turns out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

Canâ€™t wait to see your build!

Be patient and donâ€™t get frustrated (take a step back if you do) and most of all have fun. Then catch lots of fish with it!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Batson-Brands said:


> Canâ€™t wait to see your build!
> 
> Be patient and donâ€™t get frustrated (take a step back if you do) and most of all have fun. Then catch lots of fish with it!


Thanks, I finally got my work station all setup, hope to have it done this week! Will definitely post some pics (good or bad lol)!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Hawglife said:


> I went with the ip842, from Lance, siscokid was nice enough to sell me one of his, it's a beautiful custom blue, and from what I can tell a custom power. I heard Lance say he had them custom painted, but didn't know these were special actions, seems a bit stiffer than the normal 842, will make a great corky rod, can't wait to start building on it! I have a bunch of practicing to do, I want this one to be special since it's my first, but I'm not expecting too much Haha! I will definitely. Post some pics soon enough!


I have built on the old Batson RX6, 7 & 8's in the XP842 & XP843. Love the 842 for tails. Works good for the corky but the XP843 is awesome for the corky. I usually cut them to 6'9". Once you build a couple and get better, do yourself a favor and try the Batson Rainshadow Immortal IMMP70M-TC (843) or the ML if you prefer the 842. Its a beautiful titanium chrome, super lite, thin but tough as nails.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

colbyntx said:


> I have built on the old Batson RX6, 7 & 8's in the XP842 & XP843. Love the 842 for tails. Works good for the corky but the XP843 is awesome for the corky. I usually cut them to 6'9". Once you build a couple and get better, do yourself a favor and try the Batson Rainshadow Immortal IMMP70M-TC (843) or the ML if you prefer the 842. Its a beautiful titanium chrome, super lite, thin but tough as nails.


Thanks for the advice!
Sweet man I will try the 843 on my next build!
I will wait to try an immortal, a bit higher than what I want to spend on my first couple rods, but sounds sweet!
I wanted to cut mine down as well, but did not want to mess it up!


----------

